# Springer fork question



## oimakoi (Apr 12, 2019)

Is the spring in the springer fork on these 53 SD models supposed to be stiff? There is no movement/bounce when i ride it and even when i purposely push down the front end holding it by the handlebar near the stem then pushing it down...no bounce whatsoever...


----------



## wheelbender6 (Apr 13, 2019)

Try some lube on the bolt that is surrounded by the spring. The fork should move with moderate pressure on the handle bars.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Apr 13, 2019)

Maybe the pivot bolt is frozen?


----------

